# Beginning Muzzleloader-What to Buy?



## gapierce (Sep 5, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a muzzleloader for a primitive weapons hunt in early October and have never used one before.  Any recommendations on what to purchase?  I want to get something reliable, easy to carry and less than $300  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 5, 2011)

IMHO, you need to make a decision:

Traditional or modern. Nothing wrong with either. Both can be very nice.

I have 2 modern guns. I recommend modern, in 50 cal because ammo is available everywhere. My CVA optima elite shoots well, open sites, easy 80 yards, and only limited there because of close quarters where I hunt and my eyes are gettin old. Serveral along the lines of a newer cva or similar should serve you well. Check the S&S and there should be something there for ya. Also, I'd consider a break action gun, for ease of cleaning.

Actually; I just looked in sns, and there was one ad there with a modern and trad. Both looked good.

Though I don't shoot traditional, all I can say is... They are more cals available, so a more experienced trad guy can give better info.

These trad guns done in full length and wood are some of the most beautiful guns I've seen. There was a recent thread with pics. The wood grain and colors are just awesome / beautiful. Using some of the guns I saw in that thread ALMOST seems dangerous. I'd be afraid to scratch them.. I know that's silly but...

If you like the inline, IMHO, I would consider the trad a "graduation" if you like the basic ML category.

Good luck to ya! Hope you do well on your hunt.


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 5, 2011)

CVA Wolf or my favorite, CVA Optima

www.rrarms.com has some awesome deals. Cabelas has the Wolf on sale for $150


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Sep 5, 2011)

just  got a pursuit xlt $290 keystone country store had it zeroed at 100yrds  8 shots


----------



## mefferd84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just got a T/C Impact. It is a great shooting gun and very accurate. I got the new weather shield  model for $270.


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 5, 2011)

I hate to say this, but whether you choose modern or traditional, buying a muzzleloader now for an early October hunt is not really a good idea.

If you buy one right away, and commit to spending a lot of time at the range then maybe.  No matter what muzzleloader you choose there is a lot to learn.  These are not the same as modern guns and I hate to see a newbie turned off because they have not committed the time it takes to understand the joys and limitations.

I admit to some bias here.  I only shoot traditional flintlocks.  It took me a while and a lot of range time until I thought I really understood the gun and my limitations.

The learning curve for modern inlines may not be as steep, but it is still there.

Just my unasked for 2 cents.


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 5, 2011)

FrontierGander said:


> CVA Wolf or my favorite, CVA Optima
> 
> www.rrarms.com has some awesome deals. Cabelas has the Wolf on sale for $150



x2
.
The CVA Wolf will meets your requirements...Accurate.reliable and under $ 300..you will have enough left over buy some supplies.
I have zeroed two for some friends. Shoots great.
I zeroed them both with 100 grains of 777 with a 200 grain  shock wave..They both shot one inch groups at 100 yards.
.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 5, 2011)

SASS249 said:


> I hate to say this, but whether you choose modern or traditional, buying a muzzleloader now for an early October hunt is not really a good idea.
> 
> If you buy one right away, and commit to spending a lot of time at the range then maybe.  No matter what muzzleloader you choose there is a lot to learn.  These are not the same as modern guns and I hate to see a newbie turned off because they have not committed the time it takes to understand the joys and limitations.
> 
> ...



You're kidding, right?  

To the OP, if you're already familar with firearms, you'll have no problems with a in line muzzle loader. Get someone experianced to show you how to load it, and a few other basics, and you'll be good to go. It's hardly more complacted than a modern rifle. It probablt took me all of about 15 minutes to get the basics down my first time, and that was with a traditional percussion rifle, and before pelletized powder, sabots, and power belt type bullets. I'm sure a flintlock would be more complicated and take more time, but you're not looking for one of those.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 5, 2011)

Lets say you went out on a whim and bought whatever front stuffer you choose. It should take about 2 seasons or more to be proficient/realize the capability of you and the firearm.
There are a lot of variables to shooting one of these things.
Twist rates and projectile compatibility are the first concern.
Then think about powder charge rates in relation to the twist rate and projectile. 
Bunches of this is dictated by what the firearm and you are capable to achieve. 
Also think first if you really want a scope mount situation to aggravate cleaning this animal or not. 
Personally, I'd suggest a side lock for the first smokepole and go from there as to your inclinations to change later. Might want to go more primitive or toward the inline stuff.

You are gonna be spending lots and lots more time cleaning/oiling this booger than shooting it regardless of your decision, so be prepared for that. 

Some good/fair kits are available that include the bare basics for you to improve upon within your price range. 

It's an illness fooling with these things, hope you don't get addicted.


----------



## Cart6483 (Sep 5, 2011)

x3 on the cva wolf


----------



## gapierce (Sep 5, 2011)

I took a look at the Thompson Impact and plan on getting somewhere to look at the Wolf, any comparison with the two?  The Thompson is a lil more expensive, is it worth the cost?


----------



## CAL (Sep 5, 2011)

Me,I can't tell you what you would like any more than you telling me what I like.But for my part,I like the traditional style black powder.I enjoy shooting round balls rather than sabots.For my part,something about shooting paper with a bullet that cost a dollar plus is a turn off to me.I have a 45 cal.Hawkin that was built by T/C and a 30 cal.mule ear foreign made I enjoy.They both are slow twist guns made for round balls.Cheap shooting and fun to shoot too.Never have hunted with either but I can't see a deer size animal carrying the 45 cal.ball off either.This is just what I like.

I have had two of the break action guns but didn't care for the cost to shoot.As far as cleaning,none of the black powder guns is simple to clean just takes time is all.


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 5, 2011)

the wolf will be a heck of a lot easier to clean and maintain than the Impact.

It wont take you 2 or 3 seasons to know its limits. Heck if you go with some loads that i have in book, you'll be ready for 150 yards easily the second time you head out to the range.

My CVA Wolf @ 100 yards with 100gr blackhorn209, cci 209 magnum primers and 250gr Powerbelt Aerolites.





3 shot group,






Depending on the powder you use, clean up will be very easy. I use blackhorn209 and i first run 2 dry patches to push out the loose fouling and then i use one patch wet with birchwood casey gun scrubber 2 in 1 bore cleaner and swab the bore with that patch and then allow it to sit for 5 minutes, follow up with a bore brush and then another wet patch and am usually done after 2 or 3 patches wet with cleaner.


----------



## mefferd84 (Sep 5, 2011)

My Impact i svery easy to clean it's no harder than any bolt action rifle i have cleaned


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 5, 2011)

i hear you have to take apart the entire firing mech. in order to get the barrel off?

The Wolf you just remove one forearm screw and then break the rifle open and its off. Theres a good video on you tube of some kid showing you how to clean the impact, even he says its a pain in the butt to get it apart for cleaning LOL.


----------



## mefferd84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't tried to take the barrel off yet. there is no need to take it off to clean it. I can get to everything, if not with the cleaning supplies a qtip will reach with no problem.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

*I would go with the Optima from CVA*

I own both sidehammers and inline muzzleloaders and have been shooting them for about 25 years. My first one I built from a kit but don't for a minute think I am an expert with them. I just have some practical experience. 
For  your first muzzleloader I would go with the inline Optima rifle with a stainles steel barrell. This gun is a breeze to clean due to the style of brench plug which can be removed with your fingers. Also use the pelletized power in which ever manufacture you desire. Pryodex is usually the most easily available but some of the white powders are cleaner burning and easier to clean. Some people don't like power belt bullets but I shoot a 295 g hollow point powerbelt with 100 g of pyrodex (2 --50 cal pellets). This load is mild on the recoil and shoots very well at 100 yards. I would also put a scope on it myself if the state you are planning on hunting in allows it. 
Here is a short list of what you will need to get started.
gun 
scope---Optima comes with mounts sometimes
Pyrodex pellets 
bullets
209 primers
209 primer capper to hold primers
speed loaders for back up shots quickly 3 will be enough
bullet starter
50- cal brass brush
black powder solvent
patches for cleaning
small tube of brench plug grease
rifle sling or use what you have
You will find that you can buy what is listed minus the scope for around $350 to $400.
I probably left off something but you can easily get this gun up with a couple of practice sessions and hunt with accuracy. Please do have a friend that knows about muzzle loaders assist you the first time you shoot the gun due to there are a few tricks to the trade with the modern muzzleloader.
Now for my last remark. If you decide to buy a more traditional muzzleloader you will definately need much more time to become proficient with the gun. They are much harder to maintain but are very fun to shoot and hunt with. I wouldn't recommend the traditional style guns until you have more time but do consider one later on you will love them.
I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Okie Hog (Sep 19, 2011)

i  scope and sight in a lot of muzzleloaders for other hunters.     There are lots of good muzzleloaders out there.  They vary greatly in price.  They do not vary much in accuracy or reliability.  The $130 CVA BuckHorn will shoot about as well as a $850 Knight.  

i own a TC Encore muzzleloader that cost big bucks:  It's too heavy to carry on a day long walking hunt.   My CVA StagHorn that cost $85 is more accurate.  That CVA is light and has a good scope:  The barrel is floated and the action glassed.  It's my go to rifle for deer and hog hunting.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 1, 2011)

...The TC Impact is an excellent rifle! It is a break open design and is very easy to clean . It is ALL American made of American steel and to the same tolerances you find on thier centerfire rifles. I've got one that shoots minute of angle groups with several bullet choices. My favorite load is 90 grains of BlackHorn 209 behind a Barnes solid copper bullet  T-EZ 290 grain flat base. This load shoots to the same hole if I can hold it, and has a wallop factor sufficent for big black bear. (100% weight retention). It's way overkill for whitetail , but then dead is dead.If you search around you can find the TC Impact for a nickel under 200 bucks and a few bucks more for camo stock, and weathershield finish. The triggers are great, and the gun weighs in at 6-6.5 lbs.


----------



## blocky (Oct 8, 2011)

So what did you finally decide to buy?


----------

